# Hobby-Grade Vs. Toy-Grade



## NHRCRACER (Oct 23, 2002)

Check out the video in this article. Makes you wonder if the line between toys and hobby-grade is getting blurred


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

I am really enjoying the Air Hogs Hyperactive I bought...it's toy-almost-hobby grade, 1/32nd, light (just 40 grams), proportional throttle, bang-bang steering (but the car is so small, I really doubt proportional would be that much of an aid), very fast for its size and a ton of fun to drive. 

It comes with 2.4 ghz radio, so up to ten can run at a time, at a retail price of $50. ($38 now at Toyrs'R'Us). Small enough to run in a spare room, fast enough to be more than a handful; decent run-time of 5-7 minutes off a 30-minute charge.

Even though this is toy-grade, I really think this will be the perfect car for starting an informal local club with a great affordable cost. I'm thinking of putting together some custom made EDM bodies, too. (I'm in Modified country.)

I know many in the hobby will think these kinds of cars are godawful, but I really think it is a great, easy way into the hobby...these cars could do for RC what X-Mods should have done to grow the hobby.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

if we raced those, no more carrying boxes and boxes of stuff to race, just put that in your pocket and go!!!!1


----------



## BSRBOY (Nov 11, 2009)

Interesting how not all comments submitted for the article get published...


----------

